# I feel like the black sheep in my group of friends



## Nines (Oct 23, 2014)

I've been in this 'group' for the past two years or so. I've known a few for the last four. They're good people, and a few have even told me that they deeply care about me.
The thing is, I never see them outside of parties and I personally feel like I'm not 100% myself when I'm around them. 
One of them says that we're best friends, and that he'll always be my friend. But in the last year I've barely seen him at all. I know things can be hectic at work, but it's like unless I talk to him I wouldn't see him at all. And it's strange to me because we barely talk about anything when it's just the two of us hanging out, and we share very few interests. 

One time he was getting very emotional when he was drunk and was almost crying telling me how much he appreciates me as a friend. A week after he messages me saying he forgot to invite me to a get-together. I think I've seen him only twice in the past 3 months. So my feelings are a little mixed. 

I do get along great with the other people I've met through him, but outside of any party or get together they never invite me to anything. It's funny because I'll think about how annoyed I am with them, but then jump at the chance to see them because I don't have anyone else.

I'm really aching for someone I can talk to about shows or movies that I've watched, just someone I can relate to. At this point, I'm just another face at one of their parties.

Maybe I'm coming to a point in my life where I need to branch out and meet new people, but in my current situation, I have no idea how to.
It's nice having the friends I have, but if I were to disappear tomorrow, they wouldn't know it until they've noticed I haven't messaged them back after several parties I've missed. :no
Sorry if I'm not making any sense, this is the first time I've had to put these thoughts into words and it's kind of hard to explain it.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok so you seek out some specialty.
You wanna feel special about yourself, as you mean something even greater.
Like a really close friend you can be happy with and talk to a lot..

Well you need to be more relaxed in who you as a person are. Like emagine if I was the person you would want to have as a really good friend because you liked everything I did and I made things fun and stuff.

Would it be possible that someone as open as me also was looking for someone to relate to a lot? Sure  But I am more open to be found for who I am. Like you should be doing to.. It's not about finding things, it's about being everything you love being. Because there might be a chance that you never find what you're looking for. And to be yourself is all that you can do.... YEEaaaah!.. TO BE YOURSELF IS ALLLLL THAT YOU CAN DOOOOuuuuu oooooohhhhooo........ *mev.... mevmev.... Meiiv MEv... meiieev mev.. mevmevmiv...* (ok i'm done) In other news, it's really important you can be yourself at it's 100% capacity. Because people will notice you that way aswell as you will be happy'er being around people and yourself. I create my own fun when I am at party's and even if I don't share it with anything and people think I'm crazy... Like I give a ****  Me is me. And me is awesome.

Thats what you do.. WUSH .. easy peasy lemon squezy..


----------



## Nines (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah, I see what you're saying.
I just don't feel like I'm a good fit for this group. And then I feel like they wouldn't care if I just up and left. I guess that frustrates me because I feel like I'm taken for granted.
Selfish isn't it?


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Clubs and hobby groups can be a great place to meet people. My Dungeons and dragons group really helped, and they won't judge you if your not perfect.

Also messaging your friends over the web can be a relatively easy way of maintaining your friendships


----------



## Chapster (Mar 15, 2014)

*Woah...*

My current social situation is almost an exact carbon copy of yours...woah. I'm a senior in high school feeling like the outlier in my group of friends as well. I've been with my theater pals for about three years now, but I haven't felt a strong personal connection with any of them yet, even in the last three years. We /do/ hang out from time to time outside of school, but not as often as we used to since we're all seniors in high school and busy with college applications. Like your friends have expressed to you, my friends have also communicated how much they care about me, and while I try to keep my inner turmoil bottled up inside so as not to be a burden on them, I /do/ get "deep" (as they like to call it) from time-to-time, and they tell me they're always there for me, but these type of conversations always seem to happen over text and not face-to-face, so they never seem to actually express how much they care about me in person. Like you, I have a particular friend in the group who calls me one of his best friends, but only says so when I vaguely express struggling with depression and anxiety. He tells me I can call him whenever I need someone to talk to, but while I believe him, I've been waiting for /him/ to prove to /me/, through action and not just words, that I'm really one of his best friends, as he says. I want him to show me he actually cares, because I feel like if I ever move to a different part of the country, or just fall off the radar, he, nor anyone else in our friend group, will even notice I've gone. Bottom line. I relate to you hard core, dude. Good luck with everything man!


----------

